# World TT qualifier in Cambridgeshire today



## totallyfixed (6 Jun 2015)

The UCI sanctioned time trial was held today on closed roads over 16.4miles. So windy, dr_pink had 35 mph gusts to contend with but has qualified to compete for GB in Denmark in September. As first woman off in her age group she had a motor bike escort exactly as per the pros, chuffed to bits.
Thought it deserved a mention.


----------



## totallyfixed (6 Jun 2015)

So good I posted it twice


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Jun 2015)

And she deserves to be chuffed! Well done, indeed.


----------



## zizou (6 Jun 2015)

Well done


----------



## HLaB (6 Jun 2015)

Not sure where's the right place to post 

I never realised DP was doing it or I would have tried to see her. I spectated a few times. Had to laugh the marshals got no hassle from drivers only cyclists.
My pics: https://www.cyclechat.net/media/albums/toc-tt.916/


----------

